# أستفسار عن فرش النايلون تحت الأساس لعزله .....!!



## ماجدان (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ....... أهل المنتدى الكرام 

اتوجه بالإستفسار إلى أساتذى وزملائى وأصدقائى الكرام بالمنتدى 
أسأل عن 

فرش مشمع نايلون أو ما شابه تحت الاساس حتى يعزل الأساس عن التربه ...!!!
وأسأل ماهو الأساس المقصود بعزله 

* هل يوضع المشمع تحت الفرشه العاديه ؟
أم 
* هل يوضع تحت القواعد المسلحه ؟

أى هل يحل المشمع بدلا من الفرشه العاديه ( فرشة النظافه ) أو هى تحل محله ؟
أم يستخدم لعزل العاديه عن التربه 

وذلك لأن هذه الطريقه تستخدم بدولة الأمارات العربيه على ما سمعت من الأخوه 
وهى غير متبعه تقريبا نهائيا فى القطر المصرى 

أرجو الإيضاح 
وتقبلو فائق الإحترام 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## احمد الديب (8 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الغالي المشمع الذي يوضع تحت الاساسات يوضع تحت الخرسانة العادية بعد رش التراب بمادة كيميائية اسفل البلاستيك لمقاومة النمل الابيض وهذا المشمع يوضع بعد الرش مباشرة اسفل الخرسانة العادية ثم تصب العادية فوقه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

يستخدم النايلون تحت طبقة خرسانة النظافة plain concrete ويكون بسماكة من 250 الى 500 ميكرون ( في العاده حالات يكون 1000 ميكرون) ويكون بشكل خاص في الاماكن التالية
1- التي يكون فيها منسوب المياه الجوفيه مرتفع.
- الاماكن التي يكون فيها التربه تحوي على ملوحة ( نسبة عالية من الاملاح).
3- الاماكن القريبة من البحر والمستنقعات.
اما لماذا يستخدم النايلون بالذات فيعود
1- مادة غير قابله للتحلل.
2- رخص السعر لها مقارنه بالاساليب الاخرى.
3- سهولة التنفيذ.
وفي المشاريع المهمه كان يستخدم بدلا من النايلون الطريقة التالية
- صب طبقة نظافة = plain concrete بسماكة 5 سم.
- وضع طبقة عزل من اللرقائق البيتومينية( الرولات) Bitumen sheet سماكة 4-5 ملم.
- طبقة خرسانه حماية سماكة 5 سم screed concrete( لسرعة العمل تم تنفيذ طبقة من الالواح البلاستيكية المقواة سمك 4 ملم لحماية طبقة العزل).
وكما هو واضح فان التكلفة في هذه الحالة اكبر من طريقة استخدام النايلون وقد تم استخدام هذه الطريقة في الاساسات للمباني القريبه من البحر الميت حيث نسبة الاملاح عالية جدااااا.
اتمنى ان اكون قد اوضحت سبب استخدام النايلون .
ولمزيد من التفاصيل بهذا الخصوص يمكن الرجوع لهذا الموقع
http://civil-eng.org/bb/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=53

 

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## احمد الديب (8 أغسطس 2008)

هذا المشمع لايغني عن الخرسانة العادية


----------



## eng.amani (9 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل جزاكم الله خيرا 

النايلون ثم النظافه ثم القاعدة 
لان الهدف احمي الخرسانة والنظافه هي خرسانة 

وممكن استخدام النايلون والعزل بالرولات معا 
وممكن النايلون والعزل الساخن معا 
النايلون يحمي اسفل القاعدة من التربة ومافيها من املا ومواد ضارة 
ويستخدم ايضا تحت البلاطات الخرسانية 
يفرش ويوضع عليه حديد التسليح ولكن ليس عليه مباشرة تستخدم قطع بلاطات او احجار صغيرة مايسميها البعض (بسكوت ) وعلى داير الجوانب توضع الرولات لحماية الاطراف 
بس النايلون لايستخدم دائما الا في المشاريع الهامة او لو التربة فيها مشاكل


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (9 أغسطس 2008)

*أبو مؤمن*

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (9 أغسطس 2008)

اخوتى بالمنتدىالغرض من وضع المشمع اسفل الخرسانه العديه ليس لغرض العزل او لضمان رش التربه بمواد مانعه للنمل الابيض ولاكن الغرض الاساسى لوضع المشمع مع الخرسانه العاديه الملاصقه للتربه مباشرا هو منع امتصاص التربه للمحتوى المائى للخرسانه الملاصقه لها وعلى هذا نضمن ان نسبة water cement reatio is not less لاتقل عن ماهو مقدر لها بتصميم الخلطه فهذا هو السبب الاساسى لها اما باقى العوامل التى تم ذكرها الاخوه مثل عدم تبخر الماده المانعه للنمل الابيض فالمواصفات افادت يجب صب الخراسانه بعد الرش على الاتتعدى 24 ساعه ولاكن انها تساعد على حماية هذه الماده
او حمايه من المواد الضاره فهذا على ماعتقد راى ضعيف لاننا نستخدم اضافات خاصه لكل نوع من الضرر الذى ممكن يواجهنا وهذا هو راى وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 أغسطس 2008)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> اخوتى بالمنتدىالغرض من وضع المشمع اسفل الخرسانه العديه ليس لغرض العزل او لضمان رش التربه بمواد مانعه للنمل الابيض ولاكن الغرض الاساسى لوضع المشمع مع الخرسانه العاديه الملاصقه للتربه مباشرا هو منع امتصاص التربه للمحتوى المائى للخرسانه الملاصقه لها وعلى هذا نضمن ان نسبة Water Cement Reatio Is Not Less لاتقل عن ماهو مقدر لها بتصميم الخلطه فهذا هو السبب الاساسى لها اما باقى العوامل التى تم ذكرها الاخوه مثل عدم تبخر الماده المانعه للنمل الابيض فالمواصفات افادت يجب صب الخراسانه بعد الرش على الاتتعدى 24 ساعه ولاكن انها تساعد على حماية هذه الماده
> او حمايه من المواد الضاره فهذا على ماعتقد راى ضعيف لاننا نستخدم اضافات خاصه لكل نوع من الضرر الذى ممكن يواجهنا وهذا هو راى وشكرا


 السلام عليكم
مع احترامي لرأيك فاذا كان السبب كما ذكرت فيمكن تجنب امتصاص التربه للماء في الخرسانه برش التربه بالماء وهذا من متطلبات الكود في الصب فوق التربه.
مع تجياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## السامرائي محمد (9 أغسطس 2008)

أنا مع رأي الأخ عبد العزيز الجمل

فالنايلون مادة ضعيفة ممكن أن تتمزق عند أي حركة طفيفة للبناء , فكيف وهي تحت الأساس ؟
ولا أعتقد أن النايلون يستخدم لحماية البناء من الرطوبة بل هناك المواد الاسفلتية وغيرها تستخدم لهذا الغرض .

تحياتي


----------



## eng.amani (9 أغسطس 2008)

النايلون واحده من مواد العزل وليس ضروري وجوده 
غالبا في المشاريع الضخمة يستعمل او لو ارادوا الاطمئنان اكثر على العزل 
ثم هو لحفظ قاعدة الاساس من الاسفل التي يصعب عزلها بمواد العزل والتي تجلس مباشرة على الارض وبالتالي معرضة للتاكل بفعل الاملاح والكبريتات والتي تنتقل بعفل رطوبة التربة والتسرب الى الخرسانة ومهاجمتها 
والتاكل يعني صدا في الحديد وضعف الربط بينه وبين الخرسانة 
وليس اي نايلون له مواصفاته التي تؤهله لذلك


----------



## أبو فوزي بدران (9 أغسطس 2008)

*دبي*

مع كل الاحترام eng. amani
طبقة النايلون ليست طبقه عازله للماء وانما هي عباره عن طبقه فاصله بين التربه وخرسانة النظافه وكما تفضل الأخ رزق عن سبب وخصائص طبقة النايلون فهو صحيح ولكن باضافه بسيطه وهي ان النايلون يجب ان يستعمل في جميع المشارع وليس المهمه فقط وبعد ذلك تصب خرسانة النظافه ومن ثم يتم تركيب طبقة البيتومين كعازل مائي وبعده طبقة خرسانه لحمايه الطبقه العازله وبعد ذلك وضع حديد التسليح ويليه طبعا صب الكونكريت مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار افساح المجال لوصل الطبقه العازله اسفل القاعده مع جوانبها.

مع التحيه
أبو فوزي بدران


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 أغسطس 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يستخدم النايلون تحت طبقة خرسانة النظافة plain concrete ويكون بسماكة من 250 الى 500 ميكرون ( في العاده حالات يكون 1000 ميكرون) ويكون بشكل خاص في الاماكن التالية
> 1- التي يكون فيها منسوب المياه الجوفيه مرتفع.
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
استكمالا للمشاركة السابقه ارفق لكم صور توضح طريقة العزل بالرولات bitumen sheet
http://www.4shared.com/file/57671495/a6d90ded/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=44745af

وللمزيد بخصوص هذا الموضع يمكن الرجوع للمشاركات في هذا الموقع
http://civil-eng.org/bb/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=53


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوه الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يوضع النايلون تحت الخرسانه العاديه حيث ان المفروض في عزل الاساسات هو مواجهة المياه القادمه من المياه الجوفيه او الارضيه - كما تفضل المهندس رزق - وكخط دفاع اول يتم عمل طبقة النايلون لحمايه الخرسانه العاديه ومنع نفاذ المياه من التربه اليها - واذا حصل وتم مرور المياه من طبقة النايلون الي الخرسانه العاديه - لاي سبب من الاسباب - ومنها الي المسلحه فان خط الدفاع الثاني هو طبقة العزل بالالواح البيتومينيه والتي تكون سماكتها اكبر ومحميه بمونه خرسانيه او الواح حمايه حيث انها تحمي طبقة الخرسانه المسلحه وتمنع وصول المياه الي الحديد حتي لا يصدء وذلك في حالة مرور المياه من طبقة النايلون الاولي 
والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## eng.amani (9 أغسطس 2008)

أبو فوزي بدران قال:


> مع كل الاحترام Eng. Amani
> طبقة النايلون ليست طبقه عازله للماء وانما هي عباره عن طبقه فاصله بين التربه وخرسانة النظافه وكما تفضل الأخ رزق عن سبب وخصائص طبقة النايلون فهو صحيح ولكن باضافه بسيطه وهي ان النايلون يجب ان يستعمل في جميع المشارع وليس المهمه فقط وبعد ذلك تصب خرسانة النظافه ومن ثم يتم تركيب طبقة البيتومين كعازل مائي وبعده طبقة خرسانه لحمايه الطبقه العازله وبعد ذلك وضع حديد التسليح ويليه طبعا صب الكونكريت مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار افساح المجال لوصل الطبقه العازله اسفل القاعده مع جوانبها.
> 
> مع التحيه
> أبو فوزي بدران


 

اخي الكريم 
لم اقل انها عازلة للماء 
النايلون يعزل خرسانة القاعدة عن التربة التي فيها الاملاح والكبريتات ان وجدت و الرطوبة التربة فيها رطوبة 
ماهي الرطوبة 
نسبة مياه موجودة فيها داخل فراغاتها 
بالنسبة لدمك التربة لازم ندمكها ولايتم ذلك ال برش الماء 
لكننا لانضع الاساس مباشرة بل ندمكها 
الدمك يعمل على ضغطها وتقليل المسامات واغلاقها واخراج الماء واعطاء قوة تحمل عالية 
هذا مااعرفه والله اعلم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 أغسطس 2008)

أبو فوزي بدران قال:


> مع كل الاحترام Eng. Amani
> طبقة النايلون ليست طبقه عازله للماء وانما هي عباره عن طبقه فاصله بين التربه وخرسانة النظافه وكما تفضل الأخ رزق عن سبب وخصائص طبقة النايلون فهو صحيح ولكن باضافه بسيطه وهي ان النايلون يجب ان يستعمل في جميع المشارع وليس المهمه فقط وبعد ذلك تصب خرسانة النظافه ومن ثم يتم تركيب طبقة البيتومين كعازل مائي وبعده طبقة خرسانه لحمايه الطبقه العازله وبعد ذلك وضع حديد التسليح ويليه طبعا صب الكونكريت مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار افساح المجال لوصل الطبقه العازله اسفل القاعده مع جوانبها.
> 
> مع التحيه
> أبو فوزي بدران


 
مع احترامي لكلام حضرتك الكامل يا اخ ابو فوزي النايلون عازل للماء ولكن لا يعتمد عليه بالدرجة الاولي نظرا لامكانيه حدوث قطع او ثقب مع قلة سماكته عن الالواح البيتومينيه 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد _


----------



## mhmdfred (9 أغسطس 2008)

للتوضيح اكتر من مشروع قمت بالاشراف على تنفيذهم يتم استخدام البولى اثلين شيت بين فرشه النظافه والمسلحه ويوصف على انه vapor barrier
مرفق ملف وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (9 أغسطس 2008)

عزيزى المهندس كل الاراء قد تكون صائبه لكل مهندس بس بنسب مختلفه وعلى ماعتقد من ان الموضوعاخذ جدل كبير
ولكن اوجه كلامى الى المهندس الفاضل حجاوى موضوع رش التربه بالماء قبل الصب شىء جميل ومفيد ولاكنه غير مجدى فى التربه الجافه والشرهه لمص المحتوى الماء
الكود لم ينص بالنص على رش التربه بالماء ولاكن اوصى بحماية الخلطه الخرسانيه من فقد المحتوى المائى لها اثناء الصب وبعد وقت الشك الابتدائى للخرسانه وهو مايسمى معالجة الخرسانه بالمياه 
اما موضوع ان البلاستيك او المشمع يحمى الخرسانه من مياه جوفيه او املاح او اى شىء اخر
فعلينا بالنظر فى astm لتحديد ومعرفة المواصفات العامه والخاصه لتلك المواد
وبحكم خبرتى الضئيله فان الغرض من البلاستيك هو حماية الخرسانه من فقد المحتوى المائى لها قبل مرحلة التصلد
وهذا راى الخبراء المتخصصين فى هذا وراى هو منقول عنهم باقتناع وعلم
تم التوصيه به ببرج الحقيط بالخبر بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه بناء على توصية مكتب سمير خير الله ببيروت
وهو اعلى برج بالنطقه الشرقيه وارتفاعهش 145 م
وتم تنفيذه والتوصيه به ببرج KFT وارتفاعه 198 م وتم التوصيه به من مكتب CPG الاستشارى بسنغافوره
وتم العمل به والتوصيه به بجامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام بتوصية مكتب سعودى كونسلت 
وتم العمل به بجامعة الامير محمد بن فهد بتوصية مكتب زهير فايز الاستشارى
وتم العمل به بوقف الملك عبد العزيز بمكه بتوصيه من الدكتور هشام ندا المسؤال عن مراجعة الهيكل الانشائى بوقف الملك عبد العزيز ومتماشيا مع المواصفات الهندسيه من قبل دار الهندسه بجده المشرف على المشروع
وشكرا لكل من ابى راى بهذا الموضوع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمشاركين على هذه المشاركات والنقاشات .
بخصوص مشاركة المهندس عبدالعزيز الجمل اتفق معه انه كلها اراء .
ولكن لنفكر سويا اذا كان الهدف المحفاظه على المحتوى المائي لخرسانه النظافة وهي خرسانه تكون من قوة ضعيفة 150 كغم لكل سم2 والهدف منها كما يعلم الجميع هي تنفيذ الاساسات المسلحة على منطقة نظيفة وتفيذ ايضا في طبقة حماية اضافية لحديد التسليح وعموما فان طبقة النايلون فقط موجودة في منطقة الخليج وقد وجدتها في مواصفات المشاريع التي كان منسوب المياه الجوفية مرتفع وملامس للمنسوب الخرسانه وللامانه في دول اخرى في افريقيا قريبه من البحر ويعود استخدام النايلون فقط لرخص السعر وسهولة وسرعة التنفيذ اما الحماية الحقيقية للاساسات تحت الارض وفي المناطق التي تحوي مياة جوفية ونسبة املاح كبيره فيكون بنطام Bitumen sheet ويكون بنظام يسمى tanking system اي لا يسمح بملامسة الخرسانه للماء او التربه تحت جميع الظروف حيث يتم الاحاطة بالكامل للخرسانه بالعزل ولا يسمح للماء اطلاقا من الوصول للخرسانه.
وحسبما اعتقد انه هو النظام الفعال لحماية الخرسانه اما النايلون برأيي لا يقدم ولا يؤخر في الحماية للخرسانهفالحماية يجب ان تكون كامله اما حماية اسفل النظافة بالنايلون والاساسات بدهان الايبوكسي او لوائح البيتومين فهو لا يعطي المطاوب منه لان المنطقة السفلية للاساس معرضه للمياه التي تحوي على الاملاح ووترسب من خلال القاعدة لحديد التسليح حتى لو كان مدهون بلابوكسي .
اما في الاردن وفي المناطق القريبة من البحر يتم استخدام لفائف البيتومين bitument sheets ويتم حمايتها بين طبقتين من الخرسانه ( او خرسانه والواح بلاستيك ) كما تم شرحه في المشاركة السابقة والصور التي كانت مرافقة بها فلحماية مطلوبه للخرسانه المسلحة وليس لخرسانة النظافة وهذه هو الاصل لان الاملاح تؤثر على الحديد من خلال امتصاص الخرسانه للماء لذلك يكون حماية الخرسانه بطريقيتن وقد تنفذان معا ( طبقة عزل للخرسانه وتحسين نوعين الخرسانه بمواد اضافية للخرسانه تحمي الحديد من خلال تقليل النفاذية للخرسانه ودهان حديد التسليح اما بالابوكسي او نيتو برايم زنك ريش Neto prim Zinc Rich ).
واذا كان هناك طلب لشرح هذا الموضوع فانا على استعداد لتقديم البحث في ذلك من واقع مشاريع منفذه في منطقة قريبه من البحر ونسبة الاملاح في التربه عاليه.
اتمنى على الجميع ان يعيد قراءة المشاركة السابقة ويمكن العودة للشروح والاراء الاخرى في الموقع الذي تم وضعة سابقا .
اتمنى ان تكون الصورة قد وضحت اكثر
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## mhmdfred (9 أغسطس 2008)

*الملف المرفق*

تمت مراجعتها من دار الهندسه


----------



## ماجدان (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم .. جميعا 

بالمصرى " أيه الحلاوه دى "

الحمد لله أنا مبسوط جدا للمشاركات والتداخلات وتلك النقاشات المثمره والقويه والفعاله والمفيده جميعها 

فى القطر المصرى غير متبع لتلك التوصيات وأتذكر جيدا أنها غير مرفقه فى الكود المصرى للأعمال الخرسانيه حتى النسخه الأخيره 2007 ولكن سأعاود مراجعة ذلك فى الكود للتأكد 
يمكن لأن الأراضى المصريه ضعيقة الملوحه أو منسوب المياه الجوفيه معقول أو يمكن بيوفروا 

المهم أن المداخلات أوضحت النقاش تماما 
ويمكن تلخيص الموضوع كالآتى 

* يتم وضع مشمع مصنوع من مادة النايلون بسمك ( 250 : 500 ) ميكرون فوق التربه الطبيعيه ويتم صب الخرسانه العاديه عليه ........ فى بعض الحالات الخاصه قد يتطلب أن يكون سمك طبقة النايلون ( 1000 ميكرون )

ومن فوائده 

1 - عزل الخرسانه العاديه عن المياه الجوفيه 
2 - عزل الخرسانه العاديه عن الأملاح 
3 - الحفاظ على مياه الخلطه الخرسانيه 
حتى مع أختلاف نسبة أهمية الثلاث أستخدامات وانما هى شغاله معنا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## عامر حماد (9 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الأعزاء 
بالنسبة لطبقة النايلون فأنا أضم صوتي لرأي المهندس أمين فوظيفة وضع طبقة من البولي اتلين هي عدم أمتصاص ماء الخلطة الخرسانية من قبل التربة وبالتلي حدوث تشققات بخرسانة النظافة ونعم قبل فترة زمنية وقبل انتشار استخدام البلاستيك كان يستعاض عن هذه الطبقة برش الماء في الارض قبل صب خرسانة النظافة وفكرة رش الماء لاتزال قائمة وتستخدم قبل صب الخرسانة المسلحة في القوالبلعدم تشرب القوالب الخشبية لماء الخلطة الخرسانية .
أما دورها في العزل فيكاد يكون معدوم . وأما عزل وحماية القواعد فيتم كما أشار الأخوة الزملاء بتنفيذ عزل بواسطة اللفائف البيتومينية أو دهانها بطبقات من الأسفلت السائل الحار أو البارد وفي حال وجود بدروم فيتم عمل نظام عزل بشكل صندوق . لمزيد من المعومات عن أنظمة العزل المختلفة يرجى زيارة موقع الشركة العربية لدعم وتأهيل المباني المحدودة (أبصار) www.absar.com


----------



## ماجدان (9 أغسطس 2008)

اتوجه بالشكر للمهندس رزق 
فقد اجاب عما كنت أبحث عنه 
بارك الله فيك 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (9 أغسطس 2008)

والشكر لكل المهندسين المشاركين بارك الله فيكم على التواصل 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (9 أغسطس 2008)

eng.amani قال:


> موضوع جميل جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> النايلون ثم النظافه ثم القاعدة
> لان الهدف احمي الخرسانة والنظافه هي خرسانة
> ...


 
يا هلا 
اليوم أستفسر وحضرتك تجاوبى 
بارك الله فيك ومشكوره جدا 
شوفت بأه يا بشمهندسه امانى 
أدى معلومه ختها من حضرتك 
متشكر على أى حال 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (9 أغسطس 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الاخوه الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> يوضع النايلون تحت الخرسانه العاديه حيث ان المفروض في عزل الاساسات هو مواجهة المياه القادمه من المياه الجوفيه او الارضيه - كما تفضل المهندس رزق - وكخط دفاع اول يتم عمل طبقة النايلون لحمايه الخرسانه العاديه ومنع نفاذ المياه من التربه اليها - واذا حصل وتم مرور المياه من طبقة النايلون الي الخرسانه العاديه - لاي سبب من الاسباب - ومنها الي المسلحه فان خط الدفاع الثاني هو طبقة العزل بالالواح البيتومينيه والتي تكون سماكتها اكبر ومحميه بمونه خرسانيه او الواح حمايه حيث انها تحمي طبقة الخرسانه المسلحه وتمنع وصول المياه الي الحديد حتي لا يصدء وذلك في حالة مرور المياه من طبقة النايلون الاولي
> والله اعلي واعلم
> 
> ...


 
أشكر الأخ الصديق والأستاذ الكريم م.محى على التوضيح والتنظيم

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا باشمهندس سالدان 

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## eng.amani (10 أغسطس 2008)

سالدان قال:


> اليوم أستفسر وحضرتك تجاوبى
> بارك الله فيك ومشكوره جدا
> شوفت بأه يا بشمهندسه امانى
> أدى معلومه ختها من حضرتك
> متشكر على أى حال​


 


Why not 
هذا حال الدنيا 
ع العموم احنا بالخدمة​ 
:7:​


----------



## زيد المدفعجي (10 أغسطس 2008)

مرحباً أخوتي الكرام.
الموضوع ببساطة هو لعزل مادة الكونكريت عن ماده التربه الاعتيادية لعدة أسباب ومنها للحفاظ على نسبة الماء/السمنت بصورة ثابته و لنظافة الكونكريت وعموماً كل اللذي قيل من الاخوه الاعزاء هوه صحيح ولأن النايلون هوه رخيص الثمن ومتوفر في السوق لذلك فهو ناجح بنسبة عالية لهذا الغرض للمشاريع الاعتيادية.
مع الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## mhmdfred (10 أغسطس 2008)

لو حد من الاخوه شاف الملف المرفق كان اتسع المجال اكتر للنقاش لانه وضع النايلون بين العاديه والمسلحه ودى اشتراطات مكتب استشارى كبير اعتقد ان مسار النقاش هيختلف لو اطلعتو على الملف لاه وضع النايلون مش بين العاديه والتربه انما بين المسلحه والعاديه


----------



## اسر غائب حسين (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الذي اعتقده باستعمال النايلون هو تقريبا من الاحوة الزملاء جزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (21 أغسطس 2008)

اؤيد الأخ محي الدين 
النايلون أو البولي إيتيلين لايعتبر نظام عزل لللرطوبة كونه لايصمد حتى أمام حركة العمال أو المواد أثناء صب خرسانة النظافة بالإضافة لكون عملية التلحيم غير فعالة
نعم هناك نوع من النايلون يدعى Hdpe بولي إيثلين عالي الكثافة لونه أسةد بسماكة 1ملم فما فوق يمكن استخدامه كنظام عزل ولكن له معدات خاصة للتلحيم


----------



## اياد العبودي (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لارائكم اتصور ان راي الاستاذ الجمل والاستاذ رزق صحيحان فكل من الرايين له تطبيقاته الخاصه وفقكم الله


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مع الاحترام لجميع الاخوه النايلون ليس للعزل ضد المياه علي الاطلاق لاسباب بديهيه ان النايلون يكون رولات بعرض معين فكيف سيتم لحام النايلون اذا كانت المساحه للتربه اكبر من مساحه النايلون ( تتم فقط بطريقه التراكب دون لحام ) مما يعني انها غير عازله للماء & المواد التي ترش للنمل الابيض من خواصها انها تتاثر بأشعه الشمس خلال ساعه من الرش لذلك تغطي بالنايلون و هذا ايضا ليس سبب وحيد


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوتي الكرام ان سبب الاستخدام الرئيسي للمشمع تحت الاسس هو اثناء صب الخرسانة الطرية لمنع انتقال الماء من الخرسانة الى التربة او المادة الموجودة تحتها او العكس حتى لاتتأثر ال w/c ratio التصميمية والتي لايخفى عليكم تأثيرها اما الاسباب الاخرى فهي ثانوية فمع تصلب الخرسانةو بمرور الوقت فان طبقة المشمع سوف تتلف ولاتؤدي اي دور


----------



## مطلك سليمان (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أؤيد ما ذهب اليه الاستاذ رزق وكل الاحترام لاراء الزملاء


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

والله انا رأيى انه مادة البولى ايثلين (نايلون) سمك 250ميكرون غالبا دى بتكون غشاء حجز الرطوبة في الجانب السفلي للبلاطات، الفرشات وما شابه .
مع تحياتى 
ياسر لاشين


----------



## مشاريع جارية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يستخدم النايلون تحت طبقة خرسانة النظافة plain concrete ويكون بسماكة من 250 الى 500 ميكرون ( في العاده حالات يكون 1000 ميكرون) ويكون بشكل خاص في الاماكن التالية
> 1- التي يكون فيها منسوب المياه الجوفيه مرتفع.
> ...


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشاركة المهندس رزق هي الكافية بهذا الخصوص،شكرا جزيلا له


----------



## hhmady (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اولا انا والحمد لله فنى عوازل فى جميع انواع العوازل والحمد لله وانا فى قطر الان وفتحت شركه من جدى وعرقى مع انى فنى عوازل والخص الموضوع ده يجماعه البولى اثلين دى ماده لاتنحل فى التربه وبه نسبه استطاله عليه افضل من المبرين ويتم الاختبار فيه بضغط الهواء فى الاوفر لاب بمعدل 5/2 بار ويسخن الحام بالهواء الساخن عن طريق مكيانه تسير بالكهرباء وستخدم هذا العازل فى الابنيه والبحيرات الصناعيه الخلاصه ده افضل نوع حتى من المبرين وانا اعمل فى كل المجلات والحمد لله وانا مصرى واعمل فى قطر الان وده ت ستين سبعين ثمانيه تسع خمس واى حد عندو استفسار انا فى الخدمه والسلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس إبراهيم علي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته : النايلون يستخدم لغرضين 1- يستحدم كماده عازله للاساسات التي يصعب عزلها من الاسفل 2- يستخدم لحفظ محتويات الخرسانه المراد صبها ملاصقه للتربه 
وشكرا00000000000000000000


----------



## د.محبس (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*الجواب صحيح جدا من قبل رزق حجاوي*
تحياتي لكم


----------



## botek_2010 (13 مايو 2011)

رائع جددددددددددددددددددددااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (22 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل وهام و أشكر الزملاء على المشاركة الفعالة و المتميزة و كنت أتمنى ان اضيف معلومات لكن سبقنى للخير زملائى الافاضل بارك الله فيكم جميعا​


----------



## amjad saleem iraq (23 يوليو 2011)

من احدى فوائد وضع النايلون اسفل الاسس سواء كان اسفل طبقة النظافه ام اسفل الاسس مباشرة هو لمنع التماس بين الخرسانه والتربه التي بدورها تقلل من كفائة الخرسانه ومن عمرها الاقتصادي بتفاعل الاملاح المتنوعه سواء كبريتيه او كلوريديه او المواد العضويه مع جزيئات الاسمنت وان كان الاسمنت المستخدم من نوع المقاوم للاملاح الا انه لايغني عن عزله بمادة بطيئة التحلل مثل النايلون مما يعني حماية حديد التسليح ومنع حركة الرطوبه الى اجزاء الاسس الاخرى والبناء 
وان استخدام طبقة خرسانة النظافة مع النايلون ينفع في المنع القاطع لكل ما ذكرناه اعلاه بالاضافة الى تهيئة وجه مستوي مضبوط افقيا لوضع حديد التسليح بشكل افقي صحيح و موزون :68:


----------



## alber (23 يوليو 2011)

الهدف الاساسي من استخدام النايلون هو تقليل الاحتكاك soil friction وبذلك يتم تقليل الاجهادات نتيجه الانكماش لذلك يفضل وضع المشمع تحت المسلحه وليس تحت فرشه النظافه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 يوليو 2011)

alber قال:


> اللاهدف الاساسي من استخدام النايلون هو تقليل الاحتكاك soil friction وبذلك يتم تقليل الاجهادات نتيجه الانكماش لذلك يفضل وضع المشمع تحت المسلحه وليس تحت فرشه النظافه


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة ، ولكن بخصوص ما ذكرته حول الهدف من وضع النايلون انه لتقليل الاحتكاك بين التربة والاساس وانه من الافضل وضعه بين المسلحة والفرشه ؟؟.
لا اعرف هل هذا هو تفسيرك ام من خلال مرجع علمي؟.
لانني افترضت ان ما ذكرتها صحيحا فاذا كان وضع طبقة النايلون بين المسلحة والفرشة سيقلل الاحتكاك بينهما وبالتالي يقلل من الاتكماش ؟ فمعنى هذا انه يمنع وضع النايلون سواءا بين التربه والفرشه او بين المسلح والفرشه في حالة الجدران الاستنادية ؟ لانها توازنها على القوى الافقية يعتمد على مقدار الاحتكاك بين الخرسانة والتربة ؟؟.فاذا تم وضعه بين المسلحة والفرشه فالوضع يكون اسوأ ايضا في الجدران الاستنادية ؟.


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (25 يوليو 2011)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> اخوتى بالمنتدىالغرض من وضع المشمع اسفل الخرسانه العديه ليس لغرض العزل او لضمان رش التربه بمواد مانعه للنمل الابيض ولاكن الغرض الاساسى لوضع المشمع مع الخرسانه العاديه الملاصقه للتربه مباشرا هو منع امتصاص التربه للمحتوى المائى للخرسانه الملاصقه لها وعلى هذا نضمن ان نسبة water cement reatio is not less لاتقل عن ماهو مقدر لها بتصميم الخلطه فهذا هو السبب الاساسى لها اما باقى العوامل التى تم ذكرها الاخوه مثل عدم تبخر الماده المانعه للنمل الابيض فالمواصفات افادت يجب صب الخراسانه بعد الرش على الاتتعدى 24 ساعه ولاكن انها تساعد على حماية هذه الماده
> او حمايه من المواد الضاره فهذا على ماعتقد راى ضعيف لاننا نستخدم اضافات خاصه لكل نوع من الضرر الذى ممكن يواجهنا وهذا هو راى وشكرا
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> ...


----------



## ash hag (26 يوليو 2011)

مع أحترامي لكل الآراء السابقة لا يوجد رأي يستند إلي كود أو دراسة علمية يتم الاستناد عليها . لكن أقدر أن أنقل اليكم تجربتي الفعلية لهذا الموضوع حيث أنني قد نفذت مشروع منشأ مكون من 6 أدوار بالقاهرة الجديدة منذ حوالي 6 سنوات وكان المكتب الذي وضع التصميم والرسومات ويشرف علي التفيذ هو مكتب محرم باخوم وكان من ضمن بنود العمل وضع المشمع اسفل قبل صب القواعد العادية وبسؤال المهندس المشرف من قبل المكتب المذكور عن جدوي هذا البند أوضح بأنه للاحتفاظ بالمحتوي المائي للخرسانة اثناء الصب ,,, وهذا للعلم . والله أعلم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الافادة


----------



## امين الزريقي (7 مارس 2012)

لاحقا لمناقشات الاخوة الاكارم يمكن للمهتمين بالموضوع متابعة المقالة المرفقة


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع و الاجوبه جزيتم خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 أبريل 2012)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك فى هذا العمل


----------



## عدنان حمزة (4 يوليو 2012)

اخوتي الاعزاء احببت ان اضيف شيئا الى هذا النقاش وهو اصارة موضوع تقليل نسبة الاحتكاك بين التربة والبناء فاذا نظرنا لها من الناحية التصميمية الستاتيكية فإنها تعتبر مشكلة حقا خصوصا في المنشءات التي تعتمد على قوة الاحتكاك الافقية كالبنايات العالية او الجدران الاستنادية مثلما تفضل بها الاستاذ رزق حجاوي فاذا اعتبرنا التربة مادة في الحالة الشبة السائلة (والتي هي حقيقة تعتبر كمائع كما درسناها) واعتبرنا البناء كسفينة عائمة داخل المائع فعندها نستطيع تصور اهمية المحافظة على الاحتكاك بين التربة والجسم الصلب للبناية خصوصا للمنشاءات المتعرضة الى عزوم دوران عالية او قوى افقية نتيجة الرياح او الابنية التي يصمم جزء منها كـ cantiliver والله اعلم ...


----------



## aboziaad (4 نوفمبر 2013)

ما شاء الله كفيت ووفيت....مشكور


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> اخوتى بالمنتدىالغرض من وضع المشمع اسفل الخرسانه العديه ليس لغرض العزل او لضمان رش التربه بمواد مانعه للنمل الابيض ولاكن الغرض الاساسى لوضع المشمع مع الخرسانه العاديه الملاصقه للتربه مباشرا هو منع امتصاص التربه للمحتوى المائى للخرسانه الملاصقه لها وعلى هذا نضمن ان نسبة water cement reatio is not less لاتقل عن ماهو مقدر لها بتصميم الخلطه فهذا هو السبب الاساسى لها اما باقى العوامل التى تم ذكرها الاخوه مثل عدم تبخر الماده المانعه للنمل الابيض فالمواصفات افادت يجب صب الخراسانه بعد الرش على الاتتعدى 24 ساعه ولاكن انها تساعد على حماية هذه الماده
> او حمايه من المواد الضاره فهذا على ماعتقد راى ضعيف لاننا نستخدم اضافات خاصه لكل نوع من الضرر الذى ممكن يواجهنا وهذا هو راى وشكرا



وفرت علينا الكلام 
حتى انه يذكر في معظم المشاريع بإسم Polyethylene vapor barrier
ويفضل وضعه بعد رش المواد المقاومة للنمل الابيض مباشرة ان وجدت
تحياتي لك ....


----------



## رضا ثروت (4 نوفمبر 2013)

يمكن استخدام طبقة المشمع أو polyethyline sheet في عدة حالات منها أسفل أرضية الخرسانة المسلحة للدكة في الدور الارضي وذلك منعا لتسريب المياه بالخلطه الخرسانيه للدكه من خلال طبقات الرمال المدموكه أسفل الدكه مما يحافظ على جودة الخلطه الخرسانيه , وفي بعض الحالات يتم استخدامها اسفل ground beams في الأساسات بدلا من الخرسانه العاديه خاصة عندما يكون الغرض من الخرسانه العاديه ان تعمل كفرشة نضافة فقط كما انها تستخدم في بعض الاحيان كغطاء واقي من البخر وتأثير الشمس على المنشئات الخرسانيه اثناء فترة المعالجة


----------



## descovery_2000 (7 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله بك


----------

